# Transmission hump console...



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a '67 Tempest (Mutt) with a bench front seat. I need a console/cupholder device of some kind for use up front. Way back when I had a center hump console for my '76 Maverick. It had sand bag type weights on either side as well as teeth that dug into the carpet. It never moved.

I'd like something similar for my car. I have searched high and low in stores and online. Does anyone still make these things or anything similar?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Pep Boys dude. That's their special, I know I bought one there before.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Those "sandbag" type holders for GPS on dashes.... how bout them? 
wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back when, I used those plastic hanging holders from the door. I'm surprised Ames and such aren't selling them for 25.00 or so a piece.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

I've got a small plastic console in my '64 (for now). It just uses some small "teeth" to stay in place. It works fine. I would bet most auto part stores, Walmart, etc, sell similar.










Allan


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Walmart still sells the kind that hooks on the door window, but I don't like those. As someone said in another thread, all it takes to redecorate your car coffee black is too hard of a slam.

I'll check out Pepboys today. Their website is a pain in the ass so I'm gonna have to go there in person.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Try places that sell truck accessories, they usually have stuff like that.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

I found one at Advance Auto, but it's not quite what I wanted. I'm gonna tinker with it and see if I can it a bit more secure.


----------

